# [SOLVED] [PORTAGE] problem z emerge-webrsync

## Ma-Lin

Mam problem mianowicie instaluje pierwszy raz gentoo jestem przy emerge --sync. Ale nie mogę tego zrobić, bo mam u siebie router i pozamykane porty. Jak robię emerge-webrsync to mi wywala jakieś błędy o niepoprawnych sumach md5, bad kernel, komunikaty od reiserfs i net zwisa mało, co pobiera i wysyła. Więc moje pytanie brzmi, które porty mam otworzyć, bo router jest mój a łącze to neostrada 512Last edited by Ma-Lin on Tue Jan 24, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xax

Wiesz co, tez mam neostrade a moj komputer robi za router i nie mam problemow. Byc moze dlatego ze nie mam zamknietych na wyjsciu wszystkich mozliwych portow  :Wink: 

Tak czy inaczyj, rsync leci na porcie 873.

----------

## Ma-Lin

a ty rsync masz otwarty

----------

## Xax

Nie blokuje na wyjsciu zadnego portu. Zatem tak, mam otwarty.

----------

## Ma-Lin

ok jutro spróbuje jeszcze raz instalować to zobaczę czy pomogło

A i napisz, jaki powinien być poprawny komunikat po tej operacji (tak zgrubnie), co forum nie będę zaśmiecał  :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

Chodzi Ci o komunikat emerge --sync ??

Jezeli zacznie sciagac liste plikow to znaczy, ze na bank jest OK  :Wink: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

Wczoraj to zaczeło ściągać liste tylko się wyłożył w pewnym momencie

----------

## Xax

Jak sie wylozyl ? Jakis komunikat byl ? Byc moze zerwalo polaczenie.

W przypadku zerwania polaczenia po czasie okreslonym w /etc/make.conf sync zostanie powtorzony tyle razy ile razy jest to zdefiniowane w /etc/make.conf  :Wink: 

Moze sproboj zmienic serwer do synchronizacji portage.

PS Zrob emerge-webrsync -v, bedziesz widzial postep pobierania snapshota portage.

----------

## Ma-Lin

Dzięki Xax. Było trzeba na routerze otworzyć port tcp od 872 do 873 na nacie

----------

